# derealization? - need your advice please



## DrakeDrizzy (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey guys...
I'm not sure if I put this in the right section but here goes nothing...

I'm a 21 year old male from canada..

This "depersonalization" is absolutely killing me... It is 24/7 for the past 3 months, from the time I wake up, to the time I go to bed... Even my dreams are weird...

When I wake up every morning I feel this depressing weird state instantly come alive in my body. And I always think... Ugh.. Here we go again...

Here is my symptoms... 
My vision is dreamyish, and its almost like there is t.v. Static through it... Everything just seems so surreal...
I get bad headaches
I feel like there is ALWAYS something wrong inside me, I constantly have a weird nervous feeling...
Feel like my mind always races and I can't stop dwelling on this shit..
I think I'm depressed now because I feel like I'm going to be like this forever...
I feel like I'm about to go into a convolsion at any moment - but never do..
I twitch..
The nerve endings of my feet sometimes become adgitated..
I feel uncomfortable and scared to do things that I onced love
I just feel out of it, like I'm stuck in a bad trip.. Or stuck in a bad high..

do you think this is all anxiety and derealization?
Or do you think that I could be "HPPD" or both?

Does anyone have those same symptoms as me?

This is really affecting the quality of my life, and I feel like I'm never going to be the same again... I don't want to start taking medication because if it makes this worse I don't know how I would continue with life (after feeling this way I know why people could potentially kill themselves)

I'm sick of seeing these doctors because they basicly just want to perscrive me antidepressants - and say its some sort of depression/anxiety induced psycosis...

If these doctors don't even know what I'm going through how am I supposed to beat this? Its a scary feeling.. I really feel for anyone going through what I'm going though... I've read other posts of people with dp/dr and mine seems a little to intese to be derealization?? Maybe its not??

My "derealizatio" was induced by a single night of ingesting a MDMA pill, while drinking at a club... I once had depersonalization before as a kid but it went away (it was from smoking pot)

Anyways any input would mean the world to me...

Thank you guys...
Nathan
Ontario, Canada


----------



## sjuri23 (Jul 31, 2010)

DrakeDrizzy said:


> Hey guys...
> I'm not sure if I put this in the right section but here goes nothing...
> 
> I'm a 21 year old male from canada..
> ...


Nathan, I'm 21 years old, I also too got some derealization/depersonalization off a single night of ingesting MDMA a little over a month ago but I have only had symptoms since three weeks ago. My symptoms include high anxiety and this mental fog which I believe causes my high anxiety and stress. I don't feel like myself. Doctors have said what I have is anxiety reduced as well and I too am reluctant to go on any meds. I feel like I am high 24/7 but I'm still coordinated and have all my mental capacities. It literally feels like I am drunk all the time. Its so frustrating. The best advice I can give you is to work out, spend time with friends and find routine. Just do things to keep your mind off of it. Don't think about it so much. Just tell yourself you are normal and this little "mental fit" will pass, I thought I was going crazy bc I am young and very healthy. It comforts me to know that I am not alone. If you want to talk about it, just let me know man.

shawn


----------

